# Hpi-EPF or Detailed



## SHobbs (Apr 11, 2013)

What should this HPI come out to?  EPF or Detailed?

Patient presents with his wife. 76 year 10 month age old patient is here for Here for follow up for depression- is feeling well, but has been taking one whole pill. Would like to have his dose changed to 20mg daily. 

Here for ED. Has been treated with viagra, but wants to know if he can try cialis to see if this works better. Takes nitro off for the day if taking medication. No chest pain, SOB, faitgue more than usual with med use.

Has a spot on L hand that would like removed- there for a couple of months, really bothers him, itches and scabs, the flakes off.


----------



## lbpeterson (Apr 11, 2013)

To me it depends on what the provider is billing for.  If they are billing for ED, then I say EPF hx.  If they are billing for ED and skin issue, then I say D hx.


----------

